# I may look like Diane Lane, but cannot figure out how to delete account, help:)



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

Can anyone help out a damsel in distress please? Thank you


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Always a pleasure that! You can delete all your posts but pretty certain you can’t delete your account. You can change the name though. Always enjoyed your posts, good luck for the future.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I saw a chick flick with a chick at work when we working a sleepy friday night. . .Under Tuscan Sun. . .I said, "Who is that woman? She is striking." 

It was Diane Lane.

Happy New Year.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

From the "Technical Difficulties?" sub-forum:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/30565-how-delete-posts.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/14859-how-do-i-delete-my-account.html


----------



## johniori1 (Dec 28, 2011)

You can change the name though. Always enjoyed your posts, good luck for the future.


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

Darn it! I cannot delete my account and dont have time to go through individual threads. I guess I will just leave it be. Thanks for your replies and oops to Chris H for messaging you about deleting, when I wasnt supposed to


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Diane Lane= HOT HOT HOT.

My wife also looks like her!


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

Not going to discard profile after all. I cant seem to alter my original and cant create a new one without making a new email account somewhere. I was also reading some of my original posts and realized one of the reasons I changed in the first place was bc he couldnt stop reading my posts. If he saw I was posting again under that name, even if it wasnt about him, he would get upset. Oh well, I guess now you know what I look like... sort of! This wasnt the account I needed to close out anyway.


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

chillymorn said:


> Diane Lane= HOT HOT HOT.
> 
> My wife also looks like her!


Maybe you are my husband? Nah, there are probably so many variations of women who look like Diane Lane, or husbands who want to be able to say that about their wives


----------

